# scams>



## frost (Jun 6, 2012)

hey everyone. i was wondering if their is any threads on here about the types of scams people do.im asking because i got someone to buy one of my animals but i have a bad feeling about the person and was trying to figure out how this person might be trying to scam me or w/e else this person is up to.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Jun 6, 2012)

look up his name on google


----------



## got10 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ask about the person on here if need be. And just make sure you get your money first BEFORE you send off the animal/s.


----------



## Scott_k (Jun 6, 2012)

Got to faunaclassifieds.com Look at the buisness forums.


----------



## frost (Jun 6, 2012)

thanks.i talked to one of my friends and found out it was a scam.


----------



## got10 (Jun 7, 2012)

wEll do tell us who it was so we don't end up getting burned:huh:


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes, share here and everywhere if it is a real scam. There was a thread here about a recent scam regrading tegus. 

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=11497#axzz1x1R1gST6


----------



## frost (Jun 7, 2012)

the persons email was [email protected] me some speal about it being a present for her sons birthday party and said she was sending someone to pick it up after i got the check from her.her grammar was extremely bad and she was trying to send me more money than i asked for. i feel kinda stupid letting it go as far as it did. im a little to trusting =/


----------



## larissalurid (Jun 7, 2012)

frost said:


> the persons email was [email protected] me some speal about it being a present for her sons birthday party and said she was sending someone to pick it up after i got the check from her.her grammar was extremely bad and she was trying to send me more money than i asked for. i feel kinda stupid letting it go as far as it did. im a little to trusting =/



O.O well the great news is that you ended up finding out it was a scam before sending the poor lizard to them! Very glad to hear about that at least.


----------



## got10 (Jun 7, 2012)

But the thing is you caught it in time. I got over on a pair of "scummers" that were trying to sell my son MY OWN lizards ,using pics from the guy i bought them from originally .


I just tried to get a response from the email address. It is no longer in service . i guess you scared her off . good job


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 7, 2012)

It can happen to anyone, don't feel bad, Frost. You know it's red flag when someone is trying to give you more money. Herpers are always trying to get the price lower haha.


----------



## frost (Jun 7, 2012)

yeah im glad i got suspicious and asked around. the person was trying to send me a fake check so it would affect my bank account.at least that what the person i talked to said it was. and it sucks because i need to sell the little guy since i need to down size my collection.=/


----------

